# Older wood stoves to sell...need help with pricing!



## geka (Jan 22, 2012)

First stove...An older cast iron stove...maker The Wherleo...model Longwood #130.  It measures 35 x 15.
Second stove we have is a Kenmore coal/wood heater. Brown enamel. Size...H-39, W-29, D-24.
They are both in working order.
Any ideas on what to ask for each of these?  Thanks so much.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 23, 2012)

It depends on what they look like.  Are they polished or painted, or all rusted?
$100 for any old stove and I'm happy.
Kenny


----------



## Stephen in SoKY (Jan 23, 2012)

On the Kenmore, is the thermostat on the back of the stove-down low-on the same side as the feed/ash door?


----------



## webbie (Jan 23, 2012)

geka said:
			
		

> First stove...An older cast iron stove...maker The Wherleo...model Longwood #130.  It measures 35 x 15.
> Second stove we have is a Kenmore coal/wood heater. Brown enamel. Size...H-39, W-29, D-24.
> They are both in working order.
> Any ideas on what to ask for each of these?  Thanks so much.



Pics would really help!

Longwood was the name of a boiler in the 70's and 80's but also could be another older antique.


----------



## geka (Jan 31, 2012)

On Kenmore the dial is on the top rear and the vent is on the lower rear.


----------

